# Super G Meat Hog "Hunt" Full Review



## Deerslayer032187 (Feb 24, 2015)

Well, made it back from Super G from a meat hog hunt this past weekend. Here’s my full review


We arrived at the ranch around 9am, talked to the owner for a second, grabbed our bows/stands and headed off into the 500 acre enclosure. Our initial hunt strategy was to locate a group of pigs, set up stands where we thought they would feed and shoot them (not even close to what happened…lol). We started walking as far east as we could (close to 3/4mile) and didn’t see a pig. I was really surprised we weren’t seeing more, but kept telling myself they must be in large groups. Anyways, we then turned and walked the fence about a mile to the south…no pigs. We did see some deer and turkey, and the terrain/open fields was pretty cool. Couldn’t have asked for a better spring day to be putting some miles on in the woods either. By this time, the 22lb stand I had on my back was starting to get heavy. I was growing more concerned with walking almost 2 miles and not seeing a pig yet. Walking another ½ mile to the west, we FINALLY spotted a group of pigs (one was about 800lbs the other 3 were maybe 150lbs).


We went into the hunt with hopes of shooting a 250-300lb pig for the freezer, so the 800lber and 150lbers were out of the question. It was a lot of fun to sit back 50yds and watch them do their thing though. We decided to continue walking and check out the rest of the ranch in hopes of finding the hog we were looking for. We ended up walking about a total of 5 miles, not to see another pig. We decided to go back to where we seen the group of pigs earlier and set up stands on the field edge in hopes of other pigs being in the area. As we got to where we seen the pigs initially, we almost stumbled upon them sleeping in the sun. We were literally feet from them. That kind of put a poor taste in my mouth, and no way I could shoot a sleeping pig or remotely be excited about doing it. At that point my friend and I looked at each other and knew our “hunt was over”. We walked back to the truck empty handed.


Overall thoughts:


We had a GREAT time despite not seeing much or shooting anything, couldn’t beat the weather and exercise we had


Les seems like a really good guy, he offered us to come back again free of charge when they have more pigs (turned out they had groups of guys for the past 3 weeks shooting 6-7 pigs a day, so it didn’t sound like there were many pigs left, he estimated 10 total in the ranch). We plan on coming back in June, when there are more pigs


My initial plans of setting up a stand and shooting a pig with a bow are probably unrealistic. This type of hunt IMO is a spot and stalk (not too hard to get close to them, probably will bring my muzzleloader next time)


If you are looking for a way to fill your freezer, this is for you


If you are looking for a “hunt”, then it may not be for you. You can walk really close to the pigs and I would have a hard time shooting one by walking up to it and putting an arrow in it.


These are farm pigs and not by any means, wild hogs…so don’t get the wrong impression


As I stated before, overall a good time with my buddy and would go back again but would take a rifle or muzzleloader. Think it would be more fun to snipe one at long range than to walk up to one 10 feet and shoot it with a bow.


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

Earlier this month I did the same kind of hunt at Hidden Horns Game Ranch in Howard City- Brent the owner was absolutely fantastic, very knowledgeable about his farm and the area. The hunt its self is what you would expect shooting animals in a fence. They weren't overly scared of anyone, and never really ran from us once we got close. ( This hunt was more to get a pig for the freezer while spending some much needed time with friends for us rather than a hunt) Myself and three friends spent the night at the cabin located on the ranch. This was a great night spent shooting bows, and playing cards. The following morning we were greeted with a great breakfast made by the ranch owner Brent. After breakfast we went out and walked his property until we found a large group of pigs feeding through the woods. One by one we all took a pig. Even with this being a canned hunt, let me tell you PIGS ARE TOUGH. My pig dropped in its tracks after being shot with a bow, but the others had to do follow up shots with a pistol. Though this wasn't much of a hunt, it was definitely a great time spent with friends and a unique way of getting some tasty pork for the freezer.


----------

